# Help finding bucket feeder nipples!!



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure where to post this, so I'll put it here lol! I need replacement nipples for my Hoegger bucket feeder...I tried their site, but it was wanting to charge me $42 for shipping. I sent them an email, but never heard back. I ordered some of the red nipples and new gaskets from Valley Vet, but my doelings won't take them. The hoegger ones say"calf teria" on them and are tan colored. I searched this, but just came up with the ones for calf buckets...

help!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if their nipples are exclusive to them. Have you tried calling them to ask about the shipping issue? (800) 221-4628


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I found them, though they say calf saver, they come up as rhinehart lamb saver nipples on pbsanimalhealth. I haven't had the best luck calling hoegger lately


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad you found them, at least.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the ones from Caprine Supply for my bucket feeder. They are grey and my goat babies love them.


----------

